# Je ne peux accéder a YouTube sur mon iPad 2 avec safari?



## iwaress (10 Novembre 2011)

Depuis cet après midi lorsque je veux aller sur YouTube depuis safari,  seule une page blanche apparait. Pouvez vous m'aider ? De l'application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YouTube tout fonctionne néanmoins. Merci.


----------



## Hugo 17 (11 Novembre 2011)

Ce n'est surement pas grave si l'appli marche. :mouais:
En tout cas moi sur mon Ipad 1 sa marche.


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2011)

C'est Flash qui rame.


----------

